# Print-on-Demand with no censorship?



## royharmon (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried to find a thread on this but I wasn't able to. If I missed it sorry, this is my first post.

I'm trying to decide whether to sell my designs to an existing company like Busted Tees, Snorg Tees, etc. or to set up shop on my own. One of my problems with going out on my own is that I'm more comfortable with Print-on-Demand at this point, but Cafe Press (which I feel offers the best selection of hats and shirts and the like) won't allow explicit material.

I tried to look at Spreadshirt, but they don't have a good selection of hats. Zazzle and PrintInfection don't either.

Does anyone know what the best way would be to sell shirts of a more explicit nature (nothing X-rated, just PG-13 and some R).

Thanks.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

You can try Printfection.
Their censorship laws are among the lax so far and you can do nudity, although I'm pretty sure they won't allow you to do blantant porn (as in, explicit scenes of sexual intercourse/ pornography).


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

welcome to forums Hugh gl with your search


----------



## Lindsay (Sep 21, 2006)

What type of hats are you looking for? We currently offer 3 different hats at spreadshirt in different colors. We are always looking for ways to improve our product assortment. There is a whole thread about the product assortment in the Spreadshirt forums - Forum - Powered by vBulletin
Thanks,
Lindsay


----------



## royharmon (Feb 9, 2008)

Lindsay said:


> What type of hats are you looking for?


Trucker hats. I didn't see any on there, maybe I just missed them.


----------



## royharmon (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Xeon, I don't plan on any nudity, just a lot of swearing and sexual innuendo, so that should work. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

royharmon said:


> Thanks Xeon, I don't plan on any nudity, just a lot of swearing and sexual innuendo, so that should work. Appreciate the help.


I've seen plenty of stores on CafePress with both of those.


----------



## TeeCrew (Apr 23, 2009)

Lindsay said:


> What type of hats are you looking for? We currently offer 3 different hats at spreadshirt in different colors. We are always looking for ways to improve our product assortment. There is a whole thread about the product assortment in the Spreadshirt forums - Forum - Powered by vBulletin
> Thanks,
> Lindsay


Where is the spreadshirt forum now? Is there one? I went to this link and the registration has been closed.


----------



## degia (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi


This is europes biggest digital print service - their new online printing service offers *print on demand*. 

mfg


----------



## degia (Jun 10, 2010)

Its the CEWE Service viaprinto now - which offers Print on Demand Services and tested well, as u can see on fotobuch-anbieter.com http://www.fotobuch-anbieter.com - viaprinto Fotobuch | Test | Erfahrungen ... This Site is about Fotobuch ( Photobooks and over 20 Services tested)


----------

